# Long Haul Trip



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Just got back from Langley B.C. to Saskatchewan and back. Ten days and 2000 miles. Not one problem with our 310TB. Towed great and no tire problems. Great trip and happy with everything. Saw 10 or 12 Outbacks on the road. Now the clean up begins.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

Ya......but its a labor of love !


----------

